# Can a canon pixma iX6820 use sublimation ink?



## aleeah802

Has anyone tried it? I saw that they have refillable ink cartridges for this model so I was thinking it was maybe a possibility.But I still want to be able to use it as an inkjet printer as well. I know epson models can do both (I believe) but they're a bit to pricey for me right now. So if I can save money and be able to convert my canon as I please it would be amazing. I've been researching it but haven't found an answer so anyone's help on this matter would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## webtrekker

Hi. The answer is a definite NO! Sublimation printers need piezo-electric printheads which the Canons don't have.


Most Epsons do, as do various Ricoh and Brother printers, but sadly not Canons.


----------



## dee wayne

aleeah802 said:


> Has anyone tried it? I saw that they have refillable ink cartridges for this model so I was thinking it was maybe a possibility.But I still want to be able to use it as an inkjet printer as well. I know epson models can do both (I believe) but they're a bit to pricey for me right now. So if I can save money and be able to convert my canon as I please it would be amazing. I've been researching it but haven't found an answer so anyone's help on this matter would be appreciated. Thanks


i have just finish trying and the answer is no the sublimation ink clogs the head and i now have to replace the head to my canon ix6820 but my epson ecotanks do sublimation just perfect


----------



## rilian1128

Thank you for posting, I've always bought Canon's IX6800 line for wide format printers. I wanted to do the same thing instead of spending a ton on the wide format Epsons Ecos. Good to know it doesn't work and also that you have to have the piezo-electric printheads for some reason.


----------

